# Frog fishing in the slop



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, I LOVE fishing the slop! For me, there is nothing better than a bass jumping completely out of the water onto the mat to get a frog. However, I have a very low hook-up percentage. Maybe one in ten, one in five on a good day. It is fun to just get the hits, but it would be even better to actually catch the fish. I use SUMO and SnagProof frogs both of which have very good hooks. I have tried modifying the baits by shortening the legs. I have tried letting the fish take the frog before setting the hook, and have tried setting the hook at impact. Still, I never get a hook in most of the fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of rod do you use. I use to have the same problem, I was using a spinning rod and reel.Then I swichted and started using it on a 7 foot rod with 14-20 lb test line.
I hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a 7' heavy Loomis MBR844 with 30LB Power Pro braid.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Most of the time when I am fishing heavy matted stuff I just know going in that the bass is going to strike it blindly 9 times out of 10. This means I will get a lesser actual hook sets than regular fishing, just like using buzz bait. You will get the strikes but just not as many hook sets. I think the reason being is they see the moss move on top but are not always able to see what they are hitting. Bass are very curious so they will bounce it with their nose and see if it falls through. What I do that seems to help a little is put on some bass attractant and have a follow up lure like a senko, lizard, or worm. When I get a strike through the mat I wait till I know the lure is in the fishes mouth (thats where the fish attractant comes in, it seems to help them hold it a little longer) then I set the hook. If I know he just bounced it and the lure falls back on the matted stuff then I got two things I can now do. 1. Continue to work the bait back to see if he or another bass will strike at it again. 2. Use my follow up bait with or without the other bait still out there. If the bass already thinks something is up there he will stick around if it hasnt fell though yet. Using a smaller soft plastic will give him an easier target when he is already in a strike type of mood. My last thought is sometimes the bass is just too small for the bait but again that is where the follow up comes in. Many fish that have missed my frog have fallen victim to my follow up bait. In fact I get more on the follow up than I do with my prime bait in thick matted stuff.

Just my 2 cents I hope this helps


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I always use my flippin stick ... a 7-foot heavy action rod with either 17 or 20-pound line. That still doesn't keep me from losing fish, but I can yank one out sometimes. I love fishing this way. You don't get a lot of fish, but they're usually good ones.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone tried the tandem scum frog rig? I was checking out the website last night and they have a rig with a scumfrog on a wire leader trailing another frog about six inches behind..looks funny but might work?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I am headed to wolf run in August and it will be slop city down there and I will let u know how I do in the slop.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck down there corey


----------

